# Walter Cronkite



## MA-Caver (Jul 17, 2009)

Legendary fits the man quite well. May he RIP :asian: 


> *Legendary CBS anchor Walter Cronkite dies at 92*
> 
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_obit_walter_cronkite
> ...


----------



## MJS (Jul 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Joab (Jul 17, 2009)

Aye, yes, I grew up watching the man America most trusted. He had a good life, but I will say a prayer for his family.


----------



## morph4me (Jul 17, 2009)

.


----------



## fyn5000 (Jul 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Omar B (Jul 17, 2009)

The man's a personal hero of mine.


----------



## seasoned (Jul 17, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 17, 2009)

.


----------



## Carol (Jul 17, 2009)

Good night, Walter :asian:


----------



## stickarts (Jul 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Nolerama (Jul 18, 2009)

A huge influence in my life.

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 18, 2009)

Rest well, Walter. Ye've earned it, methinks.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jul 18, 2009)

.


Rip


----------



## Gordon Nore (Jul 18, 2009)

Hard to believe that he has been off the CBS Evening News longer than he was on it. That broadcast always really belonged to him.


----------



## bluekey88 (Jul 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 18, 2009)

:asian:


----------



## searcher (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Live True (Jul 20, 2009)

. a loss of a great voice


----------

